# First Sit



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Planning on putting some of my off-season scouting to use starting a week from today. Got everything sighted in and tuned and I can barely contain my excitement. I have been practicing my calls with the herd that moves through the woods behind my house and moving through the woods more quiet than what I had been. I've got one area in particular that I never got a camera in because it was a 2 mile hike in and I didn't want to disturb the area too much, but I did glass several nice deer over the last few weeks, one in particular that I'm going to be looking to show off. I'm going to be going on the ground for the beginning of the season. I've got good vibes about filling my first Ohio tag. Good luck to all and I can't wait to see the awesome harvests this year!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck to you this season. I’m excited as well. Checked the cameras yesterday and I’ve got a reason to loose some sleep now.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I just got back from a walk around at a new area on public land, some thick bedding areas and open wood areas, a few trails and tracks, looks promising ,quite a hike in so hoping other guys don’t want to walk that far through some thick off trail cover, did find a nice buck rub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tis the season...
You guys sound very promising.
Best of luck to all...shoot straight and be careful!!!


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

Getting to be that time of year A??? Yeah A.....horses eat it.......maybe some will remember da yoppers.....its an anthem before opening shotgun season all throughout my school days....


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

Gillion said:


> Getting to be that time of year A??? Yeah A.....horses eat it.......maybe some will remember da yoppers.....its an anthem before opening shotgun season all throughout my school days....


Sorry banana's at large sang it....dang


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys are way ahead of me. I've been busy fishing and dove hunting and just couldn't get into stomping through the woods in the 90 degree heat.
We did get 4 cameras up and our first set of pics 2 weeks ago didn't show too much of anything but a few does, fawns and a small buck. We're heading out later this week so we can check a few of our early stands. I want to see what's (hopefully showing up) on camera #4.
We've got soybeans in the 1 field we hunt and we'll check it a few evenings to take an inventory on what's still hanging around this year from last.
Acorns were just starting to drop a few weeks ago. I'll probably hunt them the 1st couple of weeks.
We'll probably be pretty low key until mid-October then it's game on.
Good luck to you guys and be safe


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pulled an old stand and placed a new 22’ ladderstand. Saw a few rubs with this one being the biggest. Put a camera out to take a peek. Last year it only showed a doe and fawn. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I changed a few things up, ended up buying a climber and practicing with it over the weekend. Got in a tree overlooking a crossing around 45 mins before shooting light, I never knew mosquitos could be so vicious and I didn't bring my thermacell, lesson learned there. After sitting for about 2 hours, I got down and went to check on the creek that was running behind me and saw two does, but couldn't get in range to shoot. After it warmed up and the mosquitos worsened, I backed out. I'll be back at it again this weekend.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Climbers open a whole new world to you. Good luck this season.


----------

